# FreeBSD 13, Apache24, libdb-5.3.so - not found, openjdk-7.261.02.1,1 is marked as broken



## Derek C Johnstone (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm a novice

I'm trying to build a FreeBSD 13 system, with no complications.
I've added cups and samba413, but not set them up yet.

When I try to build Apache24, I get a long way through the build when it stops with errors :-

```
===>   apr-1.7.0.1.6.1_2 depends on shared library: libgdbm.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgdbm.so)
===>   apr-1.7.0.1.6.1_2 depends on shared library: libdb-5.3.so - not found
===>   db5-5.3.28_8 depends on file: /usr/local/openjdk7/bin/java - not found
===>  openjdk-7.261.02.1,1 is marked as broken on FreeBSD 13.0: does not link:
duplicate symbol: fp_g_free.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk7
*** Error code 1

I've created a file /etc/make.conf with one line
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=java=11
```
But that makes no difference.

Any help would be appreciated.  Other folk must have the same issues.....
Regards Derek


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2022)

Support for OpenJDK7 ended about 2-3 years ago. This issue is never going to get fixed.









						Java/OpenJDK
					

Check End of Life, Support Schedule, and release timelines for  AlmaLinux OS, Alpine Linux, Amazon Linux, Android OS, Angular, Ansible-core, Ansible, antiX, Apache Airflow, Apache Cassandra, Apache Groovy, Apache HTTP Server, Apache Maven, API Platform, Azure DevOps, Blender, Bootstrap, CakePHP...




					endoflife.date
				





Just turn off DBD in devel/apr1 and www/apache24. That will remove the dependency on db5. Setting the default Java version unfortunately has no use in this case, databases/db5 has a hard dependency on OpenJDK7.


----------



## Derek C Johnstone (Apr 25, 2022)

Hi SirDice
Thanks for the fast response.

I've just gone into /devel/apr1 and done
make deinstall clean
make rmconfig
Now when I do : make install clean
I can't any option see DBD , but there is one for BDB , which I have unticked.
At the end of the install I get a SECURITY REPORT, which tell me some libraries have vulnerabilities.
Then onto www/apache24 and again
make deinstall clean
make rmconfig
Now when I do : make install clean
I get a massive number of options
I see AUTHZ_DBD  but leave that ticked
I see DBD and untick that
I see SESSION_DBD , think that perhaps part of DBD, so that is unticked.
WOW !!!  The build goes through,
At the end of the install I get a SECURITY REPORT, which tell me a server has a security risk.

Next onto the configuration stage, using my old 12.2 files as a starting point.

MANY THANKS +++++
I hope this is useful to followers.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2022)

Derek C Johnstone said:


> I can't any option see DBD , but there is one for BDB


Oops, typo. That should have been BDB indeed.

Alternatively you could add `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= dbd=18` that will make it depend on databases/db18 instead of databases/db5. But most people probably aren't going to use that functionality anyway, might as well just turn it off completely.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2022)

SirDice said:


> … `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= dbd=18` …



_dbd_ or _db_? <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/570170>


----------

